# Lepa kündigt All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für CPUs an: Aqua Changer mit 120- und 240-mm-Radiator



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. November 2014)

*Lepa kündigt All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für CPUs an: Aqua Changer mit 120- und 240-mm-Radiator*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Lepa kündigt All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für CPUs an: Aqua Changer mit 120- und 240-mm-Radiator*

					Lepa hat unlängst die All-in-One-Wasserkühlung Aqua Changer vorgestellt. Der CPU-Kühler kommt mit einer rot hinterleuchteten Kunststoffverkleidung und ist wahlweise mit einem 120- und 240-Millimeter-Radiator ausgestattet. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Lepa kündigt All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für CPUs an: Aqua Changer mit 120- und 240-mm-Radiator*


----------

